# Facebook Is Tracking People Who Don't Even Have An Account



## 1QTPie (Mar 7, 2019)

Data from several Android apps automatically sends data to Facebook - even if the user does not have an account with the social media giant. 

Apps such as Yelp, Indeed and Duolingo automatically send user information to the company when an Android user opens the app. 

This flaw was first pointed out by Privacy International in December when an investigation found 23 popular apps all did the same thing. 

Most firms, including Spotify, Skyscanner and Kayak, have since corrected the issue but a handful have yet to rectify the privacy concern, the report claims. 

It is also believed the apps for Apple iOS devices also 'exhibit similar behaviour'. 

Facebook and Privacy International have since had discussions in a bid to address and resolve the issues raised by the charity. 

The London-based charity revealed *Yelp, Duolingo, Indeed, the King James Bible app and two Muslim prayer apps, Qibla Connect and Muslim Pro,* send personal data to Facebook before users can decide whether to give consent or not. 

Privacy International claims it raised the issue with the European Data Protection Board and the European Data Protection Supervisor.

The charity says the data is transmitted due to the setup of Facebook's Software Development Kit (SDK) – a Facebook business product that apps integrate into their code.

It is designed to automatically transmit personal data to Facebook when an app is opened.

A Facebook spokesperson told MailOnline: 'Facebook's SDK tool means that developers can choose to collect app events automatically, to not collect them at all, or to delay collecting them until consent is obtained, depending on their particular circumstances. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6783409/Facebook-tracking-people-dont-ACCOUNT.html


----------



## Laela (Mar 7, 2019)

Big Brother....

I recently learned that Google not only follows you if your location is on, it also LISTENS to you through your phone and creates marketing ads targeted at you based on where you've been and what you said


----------



## Keen (Mar 7, 2019)

That's why it's free... I try to avoid using apps. If there's a working website, I don't download the app.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 7, 2019)

Laela said:


> Big Brother....
> 
> I recently learned that Google not only follows you if your location is on, it also LISTENS to you through your phone and creates marketing ads targeted at you based on where you've been and what you said


Yes. You have to turn off your Mike. It does.
There was a death at an Orlando Fl Daycare on the news (I'm 500 miles North of Orlando).
I was on the phone talking to my sister about it. That morning.
Later on, I went on Google Maps to find a location of somewhere I was supposed to be later on. I typed the 1st 2 letters (and you know it tries to autofill past history). The daycare name which was the same first 4 letters popped up into my maps. I had not been on SM at all because it was super early. I knew then that the stories of Big Brother listening is true.


----------



## theRaven (Mar 7, 2019)

I figured this out a while back when I noticed most online accounts or apps will let you sign in through your Facebook or google account


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 7, 2019)

Laela said:


> Big Brother....
> 
> I recently learned that Google not only follows you if your location is on, it also LISTENS to you through your phone and creates marketing ads targeted at you based on where you've been and what you said



OMG!! 

Put a chip in all of us and just let the machines take over at this point.


----------



## hunnychile (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm mad they called it a "flaw," though. They could at least own up to it. It was absolutely intentional.


----------



## Laela (Mar 13, 2019)

I wonder how long this black out will last? Anyone getting onto FB?


----------



## winterinatl (Mar 14, 2019)

Laela said:


> Big Brother....
> 
> I recently learned that Google not only follows you if your location is on, it also LISTENS to you through your phone and creates marketing ads targeted at you based on where you've been and what you said


I’ve suspected this for a while. Because I got ads and search suggestions based on things I know I only said and never typed. 

Also, Siri has been magically sending me push notices about how long my route should take me - home to work, work to home. 

I do not leave at the exact same time each morning, yet it pops up as soon as I get in my car. I find it creepy yet useful.


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 14, 2019)

theRaven said:


> I figured this out a while back when I noticed most online accounts or apps will let you sign in through your Facebook or google account



True, but even if you don't sign in or up through Facebook, most of the popular apps have a backdoor for data gathering going on that will link them to the tech giants.


----------



## GinnyP (Mar 20, 2019)

Last year I was thinking of something I wanted to search.......Only thinking about it.......and it came up on the side of my screen.  
I slowly closed my computer took off running.


----------

